# I have a question about the performance of the E.A. degree.



## Luke (Jun 24, 2009)

Once again I live in Atascosa. That is about 30 minutes south of San Antonio. I've only seen my lodge. My W.M. will bring me to another to see an E.A. degree. I'm pretty sure it will be at another beautiful but smaller lodge. I am totally loyal to my lodge and I have no intention of leaving it for another lodge.

My question is... Does anyone know of any E.A. degrees from big lodges coming up? I plan on asking my present W.M. or my new W.M. (On Saturday) to take me to see one in a huge lodge. 

Thank you all preemptively. 
            Luke


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 24, 2009)

Check your districts Masters, Wardens and Secretaries Associations website.  Most maintain a list of degrees within the district.  Failing that, check other lodges web sites, most have calendars.  I take my students/trainees to every degree I possibly can in the area.


----------



## Nate Riley (Jun 24, 2009)

Do you have an instructor? It would be nice to go with him, so he can relate what you see in the degree with your work.  Plus you can study on the ride.

Don't overlook "small" lodges, especially if they are close to you.  There are some small lodge who put on excellent degrees. I would suggest going to as many degrees as you possible can.


----------



## rhitland (Jun 24, 2009)

go to the Grand Lodge locator and find the big Lodge you want to visit in your area and call them they will be tickled pink you thought of them as the big Lodge and will no dought welcome you with open arms. They will tell you when a degree is coming up if they have on you might have to call a few times as someone is not always there.


----------



## js4253 (Jun 25, 2009)

Luke said:


> Once again I live in Atascosa. That is about 30 minutes south of San Antonio. I've only seen my lodge. My W.M. will bring me to another to see an E.A. degree. I'm pretty sure it will be at another beautiful but smaller lodge. I am totally loyal to my lodge and I have no intention of leaving it for another lodge.
> 
> My question is... Does anyone know of any E.A. degrees from big lodges coming up? I plan on asking my present W.M. or my new W.M. (On Saturday) to take me to see one in a huge lodge.
> 
> ...


Luke, your new WM attends the esoteric classes at Army Lodge on Wednesdays.  They are always announcing degrees at the class.  Just let him know that you want to go and he will be able to help.  You will enjoy seeing the degree as a spectator.


----------



## Luke (Jun 25, 2009)

I wouldn't overlook any small lodges as mine is a small lodge and "beautiful". My instructor is my WM. He is taking care of local lodges around me. All of which are smaller lodges. The point of asking if there are any EA degrees coming up is to see as many as I can. 

Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## Nate Riley (Jun 26, 2009)

If you want to see something different you might keep you eyes open to see when Frontier Lodge #28 is having a degree that you could see.  They are a reenactment lodge and dress in an early 1800 Texas fashion.  Not sure if you would want to drive to the Houston area for that.  Maybe others here know of other similar lodges around the state.

I have heard that the open air degrees in Louisiana are cool to see.  I plan to make one in the near future.


----------



## Luke (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks. My friends will be visiting soon in Houston and I will have to check that one out. Hopefully I will have been raised by then.


----------



## js4253 (Jun 28, 2009)

Luke said:


> Once again I live in Atascosa. That is about 30 minutes south of San Antonio. I've only seen my lodge. My W.M. will bring me to another to see an E.A. degree. I'm pretty sure it will be at another beautiful but smaller lodge. I am totally loyal to my lodge and I have no intention of leaving it for another lodge.
> 
> My question is... Does anyone know of any E.A. degrees from big lodges coming up? I plan on asking my present W.M. or my new W.M. (On Saturday) to take me to see one in a huge lodge.
> 
> ...



Brethren,

  Please join Alamo Lodge #44 on Wed. July 1st for a Called Meeting for an Entered Apprentice Degree.  Dinner at 6:30pm, Lodge will open just after 7pm.  Please come dressed appropriately.  

  Interested in Membership?  Please come by for dinner and good conversation.

Brother Adrian Juarez
Alamo Lodge #44
San Antonio, Texas


----------



## Luke (Jun 29, 2009)

Brother Hale, I have contacted the secretary of Alamo Lodge #44 and he knows my instructor very well. I will definitely be there for the initiation. I might possibly be attending the installation with my fiancee because she missed ours. 

Once again thank you for letting me know about this initiation. This will be the first one I get to see.

Luke


----------



## js4253 (Jul 2, 2009)

Luke, 
Did you go to Alamo 44 last night?  If so, how was it?


----------



## Luke (Jul 2, 2009)

I did end up going. I found myself going through the words or steps in my head and with my lips. I enjoyed myself. I actually knew someone who was there. He was at our past master ceremony. The WM, secretary, SD, tyler, and so on were some of the nicest people I have ever met. Everyone was nice as could be and I was invited to go to the next stated meeting. In all, I thought being the candidate was more exciting. I did notice some differences (that I wont get into). The DD took a part, which I thought was very cool.

Thank you for letting me know 
Luke


----------



## 4thgenPM (Jul 6, 2009)

Luke said:


> In all, I thought being the candidate was more exciting. I did notice some differences (that I wont get into).



Luke,

Glad to hear you enjoyed Alamo #44.  They are truly a special Lodge. Keep an eye out next March for the Alamo observance.  In response to your observations, I think that most of us agree the best degrees you will ever see or take part in are your own.  I think we'll also all agree that you'll always see differences...some for the better, and some not so much...even if every degree you ever saw was put on by the exact same degree team.

Glad you're enjoying your journey! Keep up the good work!


----------

